# Toyota, BMW Co-Creating Hybrid Supercar



## zyc_summer (Aug 5, 2014)

really?That's sound great.It will benefit all of our customers.


----------



## pada (Aug 7, 2014)

i think that in 10 may be 20 years people are strat buing electric cars. Bigest comanys ll assurance it to us


----------

